
Focus on weights to understand neural networks - ArnaultC
https://blog.sicara.com/about-convolutional-layer-convolution-kernel-9a7325d34f7d
======
ArnaultC
Which CNN should I choose?

I could never find the time to test them all, nor have a quick idea why one
architecture is better than another. To improve this, I created some go-to
checks to see the pros and cons of each one.

I discuss one of those in this article.

What are yours?

